# Pre-wet system



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Looking into making a pre-wetting system for a v-box spreader. Anybody care to share their results/plan how they built it and how it works?? I know i need a tank, pump, sprayer etc but if somebody could tell me specifics, that would be great. Appreciate any info


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/LiquidSpraySystems/LS2.html
http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction Sheets/3009727_Rev_B.pdf


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

Snow ex makes a wet system for there VEE MAXX line up with special designed tanks to fit around a v box, you may want to look into that


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

basher;1067434 said:


> http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/LiquidSpraySystems/LS2.html
> http://www.saltdogg.com/Instruction Sheets/3009727_Rev_B.pdf


Basher, will a pre wet system work on the 1400600ss? (1.8yrd ss 8ft electric driven)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

the only question is tank size and power. If you have enough power, I have never set up a 1400600ss but I think this system will fit. 
http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/LiquidSpraySystems/LS1.html


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

basher;1067486 said:


> the only question is tank size and power. If you have enough power, I have never set up a 1400600ss but I think this system will fit.
> http://www.saltdogg.com/Salt_Spreader/LiquidSpraySystems/LS1.html


Power? If you mean battery power, I'm going to get my alt bumped up a bit (if I can) and run dual high reserve capacity batteries. Its going in a 00 GMC 1 ton dump.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Theshoemaker;1067431 said:


> Looking into making a pre-wetting system for a v-box spreader. Anybody care to share their results/plan how they built it and how it works?? I know i need a tank, pump, sprayer etc but if somebody could tell me specifics, that would be great. Appreciate any info


Tank size would depend on how much room you would have. I treat my salt pile with 6-8 gallons per ton, so per avg spreader load the tank could be as smal as15 gallon. But having said that, it would mean every time you filled up with salt you would have to fill with liquid? A cheap electric pump, like 3.8 gpm or above? $125+. 3/8" hose back to a Teejet nozzle or 2 above the spinner. I would think a tank... http://www.tank-depot.com/productdetails.aspx?part=A-SS0025-18 $55
Pump...http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.851.857/1840 $125 
Spray tip. http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.1731/3126.. Selection of a few $25
Nozzle bodies... http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.811.812.2178/2264 $10

This would seem like the easiest way and cheapest. http://www.dultmeier.com/products/0.88.909/109 $208 then just maybe change the nozzle type?
A spot sprayer or atv type sprayer would also work? Just some ideas?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The expensive part of the unit is the controller, and the quility of the units. We are discussing pre-wetters not applicators. While you could rig a hose reel to a wetting system to use for sidewalks. That would just require more volume as it is simply a demand thing. You need to have well calibrated controls when all you are doing is wetting another material to make it more aggressive and so it lays down on the pavement better.

Saltdogg has a 30 gallon unit designed to work specifically with the SHPE units that mount forward of the hopper but could be adapted for any unit. There is also a fifty five gallon side container system.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea, i was just wanting to experiement a little without spending the 12-1400$. I would just hate hate to treat my whole pile and not have the conditions present for treated salt. I guess i will improvise a little


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Theshoemaker;1067646 said:


> Yea, i was just wanting to experiement a little without spending the 12-1400$. I would just hate hate to treat my whole pile and not have the conditions present for treated salt. I guess i will improvise a little


I am only using the 6-8 gal/ton estimate as a reference. Assuming that would be the same rate you would use if treating at the spinner. As far as a high dollar controller, I wouldn't think it to be absolutely neccassry unless you were going to vary the rate of salt being spread all the time by readjusting the settings on the spreader. Once you had measured or weighed the amount of salt coming out of your spreader per minute. (in pounds per minute) it would or should be fairly easy to size the nozzle in gal/min to match pounds per minute and a simple atv spot sprayer should be more than adequate? For a simple unit without to much trail and error, the atv sprayer would be the cheapest way to experiment? If it didn't work out so well you turn around and sell it.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

this is what i made 2.8 gal 50 psi


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

i bought spray nozzles from mc master car for 3 .00 each i am running 2 1.25 gpm @50 psi tips . I pre treat salt. I am pretreating 7.5 gallons to 240 lbs.per lane mi. of salt.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Im sure kubota is on track, I buy all the nozzels and misc. fittings from dultmeier for my stuff. I cant give you a picture of my set-up cuz my spreader is in pieces getting painted, but heres a picture of the nozzel and nozzel body that I use, I like it cuz it has a check valve built in so your not leaking expensive liquid all over, you can change nozzels in less than 5 seconds, on my snowex I have it mounted right above the chute just before the salt hits the spinner, I would think a 50 gal tank would work to start, I buy my pumps from northern tool and mount them out in the open, but after seeing one of the previous pictures I will be moving the pump into a plastic box......


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

john mc;1070286 said:


> this is what i made 2.8 gal 50 psi


great idea, why the heck didnt I think of that:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

When your pre-wetting at the spinner, is there a certain number of gallons to be sprayed , would it be approx the same as pre-wetting the pile, or what ever I wanted or felt like spraying?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

They won't let me double post information but there are charts in the last post of this thread that have application amounts based on conditions.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103936


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

deicepro;1070435 said:


> Im sure kubota is on track, I buy all the nozzels and misc. fittings from dultmeier for my stuff. I cant give you a picture of my set-up cuz my spreader is in pieces getting painted, but heres a picture of the nozzel and nozzel body that I use, I like it cuz it has a check valve built in so your not leaking expensive liquid all over, you can change nozzels in less than 5 seconds, on my snowex I have it mounted right above the chute just before the salt hits the spinner, I would think a 50 gal tank would work to start, I buy my pumps from northern tool and mount them out in the open, but after seeing one of the previous pictures I will be moving the pump into a plastic box......


 plastic box @ lowes $32.00 in electrical department water tight also.
i like your nozzles . i need wrenches to change mine. also the demand pump will not leak by it has a check valve in it .


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070458 said:


> When your pre-wetting at the spinner, is there a certain number of gallons to be sprayed , would it be approx the same as pre-wetting the pile, or what ever I wanted or felt like spraying?


I have different nozzels for different applications, but the nozzel that I use for salt is 2.3gpm and it is a hollow cone shape nozzel( kinda like prewetting twice)
I calibrated this nozzel with my spreader, let me explain:
for 90% of my accounts I have the auger/spinner set at approx. 60% which when it empties out will have been treated with approx. 9 gal per ton.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

john mc;1070510 said:


> plastic box @ lowes $32.00 in electrical department water tight also.
> i like your nozzles . i need wrenches to change mine. also the demand pump will not leak by it has a check valve in it .


well my demand pump has a check valve too but it still leaks by, I think its from the weight of the liquid in the tank


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1070518 said:


> I have different nozzels for different applications, but the nozzel that I use for salt is 2.3gpm and it is a hollow cone shape nozzel( kinda like prewetting twice)
> I calibrated this nozzel with my spreader, let me explain:
> for 90% of my accounts I have the auger/spinner set at approx. 60% which when it empties out will have been treated with approx. 9 gal per ton.


Thats what I was getting at, I suppose it wouldn't really hurt if it were on the heavy side of gpm or g/ pound/ton. It will just drip on the pavement anyway?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070610 said:


> Thats what I was getting at, I suppose it wouldn't really hurt if it were on the heavy side of gpm or g/ pound/ton. It will just drip on the pavement anyway?


Exactly, a little extra running down the chute and getting thrown by the spinner does more than you think, seriously


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1070611 said:


> Exactly, a little extra running down the chute and getting thrown by the spinner does more than you think, seriously


I thought about this pre-wet stuff last winter but never messed with it. Now I'm going to have to mount the 15 gal atv sprayer on the back on my salter and try it out. Spreader usually carrys about 2,000-2,500 pounds. So set it so it runs about 10-12 gal/ton. Toggle switch from the cab.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070626 said:


> I thought about this pre-wet stuff last winter but never messed with it. Now I'm going to have to mount the 15 gal atv sprayer on the back on my salter and try it out. Spreader usually carrys about 2,000-2,500 pounds. So set it so it runs about 10-12 gal/ton. Toggle switch from the cab.


Winter cant come fast enough:laughingayup


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I know it, beats the hell out of working.


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

Mass dot spec is 6 to 9 gal per 240 lbs per mile that is what we are applying on the hi ways and secondary state roads.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

john mc;1070745 said:


> Mass dot spec is 6 to 9 gal per 240 lbs per mile that is what we are applying on the hi ways and secondary state roads.


That seems like a lot of liquid. That would be approx 66.5 gallons per ton?


----------



## john mc (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah it didnt make sence to me ether. i must of had a brain cramp.i just looked it up again its 8 to 10 gal per ton .i do think the spec has changed. sprayers are putting down 20 to 30 gal per lane mile


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

That seems a lot better, but at 66.5 gal / ton it would really melt..:laughing:


----------

